# Große Änderung am Glyphen System



## Kite-X (2. September 2010)

The biggest change, Glyphs are no longer a consumable item. You learn them and can swap them at any time after that, without having to buy them again.
Prime Glyphs slots have been added
All Glyphs are now listed, including the one you didn't learn yet.
You can search for Glyphs, and filter them
Quelle: *http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1956-Cataclysm-Glyphs-Heroic-SFK-and-Deadmines*

Glyphen sind nicht mehr verbrauchbar -.- Einmal gelernt kann man sie so oft benutzen wie man will. D.H das wenn die Leute umspeccen keine Glyphen mehr brauchen. Ohh man meine Haupteinnahme Quelle wird versiegen...


Würde gerne mal eure Meinung hören


----------



## adonis1985 (2. September 2010)

also ich denke mal das mit dem launch von cata die preise für glyphen nach oben schießen. oder an der mechanik des berufes wird noch was gedreht (eher unwahrscheinlich). ansonsten siehts echt bescheiden aus für die Inschriftenkundler und magere zeiten brechen an^^
im endeffekt kannst dir für "n paar gold fünfzig" dein glyphen voll machen für alle speccs und das wars dann. bedarf gedeckt! das bezieht sich natürlich auf die momentanen glyphenkosten (auf meiner server sehr gering)
vom prinzip find ich das system aber sehr gut, grad die zusatzliche glyphenslots ermöglichen ein bischen mehr individualität, meiner meinung nach zumindest. (natürlich wird es immer die ultimative kombination geben aber das ist nicht so gravieren dwie bei der skillung)

also mir gefällts

gruß


----------



## KingNothing22 (2. September 2010)

Ich glaube eigentlich, dass das den Preis nur noch höher treiben wird. Da Glyphen permanent werden, wird es bestimmt ein paar Leute geben die alle Glyphen ihrer Klasse haben wollen. Außerdem ist Cata DAS Twinkaddon...da werden sich schon genug Abnehmer finden. 

Abgesehn davon sollen wir Inschriftler mit Cataclysm ja auch Trinketrezepte bekommen. Wenn die mit guten Trinkets konkurrieren können brechen goldene Zeiten für uns an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (8. September 2010)

Am Anfang wird man ordentlich los werden an Glyphen, da jeder nach Möglichkeit sein Glyphenbuch voll haben will.

Danach werden Darkmooncards rentabel sein bis irgendwann vielleicht neue Glyphen kommen. Ansonsten seh ich da kaum eine Möglichkeit großartig Geld zu machen.


----------



## Amraam (8. September 2010)

das womit ich die zukunf des inschriften-berufes sehe, sind nicht die glyphen, oder trinkets, sondern einmal-verbrauchbare schriftrollen.

währ sogar jetzt mit den momentanen system sogar möglich, fals die schriftrollen-buffs nichtmehr überschrieben werden würden.

netter buff, spielentscheidend : nein.


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Moin,
also ich denke auch, dass die Glyphen-Preise um das Cataclysm-Release erheblich ansteigen könnten. Allerdings fände ich dies nicht sonderlich schlimm, da Glyphen mit dem neuen Addon ja eine einmalige Investition werden. Generell finde ich das neue Glyphen-System echt gut. Ich hoffe allerdings für die Inschriftler unter uns - ich zähle mich selbst nicht dazu - dass ihr Beruf irgendeinen Ausgleich mit sich bringen wird, da ja Glyphen bisher nun mal die Haupteinnahmequelle sind. Die besagten Trinkets sind sicher eine gute Möglichkeit, Inschriftenkunde etwas zu pushen. Ich würde es auch nicht schlecht finden, wenn Inschriftenkundige über spezielle Buffrollen verfügen, die nur sie benutzen können und einem Raid enormen Push geben. _Ich _würde dies nicht schlecht finden, da zumindest der Beruf Inschriftenkunde ein bisschen wertvoller wäre.

Gruß,
Deathloc


----------



## Adryan (15. September 2010)

Kite-X schrieb:


> ...
> Glyphen sind nicht mehr verbrauchbar -.- Einmal gelernt kann man sie so oft benutzen wie man will. D.H das wenn die Leute umspeccen keine Glyphen mehr brauchen. Ohh man meine Haupteinnahme Quelle wird versiegen...


Nein, eine Möglichkeit zum Kohle verdienen wurde allerdings neu geschaffen:
Um eine Glyphe im Glyphenbuch durch eine andere zu ersetzen, benötigt man nun den sogenannten 'Staub des Verschwindens' (Dust of Disappearance) - und den kann wiederum nur ein Inschriftler herstellen.

Hier ein paar Rezepte aus der Beta:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viele Grüße
Adryan


----------



## Thomeek (18. September 2010)

Wie erhält man eigentlich die neuen glyphen mit cata? Gibts da dann wieder so eine Forschung?


----------



## madmurdock (23. September 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eigentlich, dass das den Preis nur noch höher treiben wird. Da Glyphen permanent werden, wird es bestimmt ein paar Leute geben die alle Glyphen ihrer Klasse haben wollen. Außerdem ist Cata DAS Twinkaddon...da werden sich schon genug Abnehmer finden.
> 
> Abgesehn davon sollen wir Inschriftler mit Cataclysm ja auch Trinketrezepte bekommen. Wenn die mit guten Trinkets konkurrieren können brechen goldene Zeiten für uns an
> 
> ...



Die Leute sind dann aber kaum so blöd die Dinger fuer 50g pro Stueck ausm AH zu kaufen, sondern suchen sich einen Inschriftler, der alle kann, geben ihm sagen wir mal 250g TG, die Pergamente + 30(?) Meerestinte und gut is.


----------



## Dexis (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich sehe es eigentlich genau anders herum.
Die Preise für die neuen Glyphen werden - wie bei Gegenständen von allen anderen Herstellberufen auch - zu Anfang sehr stark in die Höhe schießen. Nur ist es nun so, wenn ich einmal eine Glyphe gelernt habe, das Thema für mich durch ist. Und zwar bis zum nächsten Addon. Und das gilt dann für alle Glyphen jeglicher Klasse.
Somit wird man am Anfang horrende Summen dafür verlangen können, nach hinten raus wird es verdammt schnell gegen Null tendieren. Wirklich interessant ist dann nur noch der Staub, um zwischen den erlernten Glyphen hin und her wechseln zu können. Dieses Material wird sich dann in ähnlichem Rahmen bewegen wie die Mats des Verzauberers oder den Rohsteinen fürs Juwelenschleifen, weil man das in regelmäßigen Abständen benutzt.


----------



## dmaniac (14. Oktober 2010)

Der staub kostet im moment ein paar Silber und den kann jeder kaufen...

also auch das fällt als Einnahmequelle dann weg.

hm .


----------



## Albra (14. Oktober 2010)

den staub bekommst bei jedem inschriftenhändler im 5erstack.. soviel zur löschstaubeinnahmequelle..
das geht nur solang sich das noch nicht rumgesprochen hat XD


----------

